# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Que animal é este?

## Bruno Quinzico

Olá,

podem-me ajudar a identificar este invertebrado? Ele tem uns 8-10cm de comprimento.

Obrigado

----------


## Ricardo Calado

Viva

Chama-se Murex brandaris (ou Bulinus brandaris)

Cumps

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Obrigado...vai já para o mar!

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Boas, 
Bruno, confirmo como Murex. Pró mar ?????? Arranja mais uns 20e mete na panela. Com umas bejecas, sabem que nem ginjas.
Abraço,
Paulo

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

> Boas, 
> Bruno, confirmo como Murex. Pró mar ?????? Arranja mais uns 20e mete na panela. Com umas bejecas, sabem que nem ginjas.
> Abraço,
> Paulo


LOL...se conseguisse era bom!

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Isso antigamente era conhecido por canilhas, são ótimas com umas bejecas :SbBiere5:   :yb624:

----------

